# Will this turbo be ok ?? VRT



## str8upG (Sep 15, 2008)

Just sourced a T4 turbo at reasonable money, specs are as follows:
Compressor A/R .60
Turbine A/R 1.15 - twin scroll flange
similar to this:








will this be ok for my VRT ??
going to run around 15-18psi (external wastegate + manual boost controller)

Exhaust wise, thinking of using 3" downpipe, 3" resonator, 3" pipe to back axle, then reduce to 2.5" into a silencer 2.5" in and 2x 2" out.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: Will this turbo be ok ?? VRT (str8upG)*

No, looks like at least a P trim wheel with that 1.15 a/r
too large for your specific setup


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*OT*

OT: How does someone put a down pipe on that turbo in the picture? There seems to be no flange.


----------



## fooliojesus (Aug 17, 2006)

looks like a V-band, could be wrong though.


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (fooliojesus)*

that's just it, there is no real "flange" there at all. Nothing that looks like v-band anyways.


----------



## 95VRT (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Will this turbo be ok ?? VRT (str8upG)*

I am running that same turbo on my vr and yes it will work and yes it is a v band set up.


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Will this turbo be ok ?? VRT (95VRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *95VRT* »_I am running that same turbo on my vr and yes it will work and yes it is a v band set up.

I don't care if it works or not. I just want to know what the DP attachment method was. In the picture above, I see nothing that resembles a v-band flange, or anything that's 4/5 bolt for the matter. It looks like the original flange was machined off.
Below is a Garret T4 Divided housing w/ v-band. 
See what I mean now?


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Will this turbo be ok ?? VRT (xanthus)*

I would think a 1.15 T4 is too big for 15-18psi. I would go .69 or .81.
I have a T4 .69 A/R but only running 9psi. Nice compromise for street/strip duty. Usable boost from 3-4k on the street w/ good traction. Pulls to 7k w/ the cams up top as well.


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Will this turbo be ok ?? VRT (95VRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *95VRT* »_yes it is a v band set up.

*wrong* 
if you really had this same hot side, you'd agree with xanthus.
there is no flange what-so-ever


----------



## blue98jettavr6 (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: Will this turbo be ok ?? VRT (95VRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *95VRT* »_I am running that same turbo on my vr and yes it will work and yes it is a v band set up.

not a vband at all.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: Will this turbo be ok ?? VRT (str8upG)*

thats from heavy equipment, such a John Queer or a big rig.
Good luck trying to get that spool at anything less than 6k rpm


----------



## str8upG (Sep 15, 2008)

this is the turbo.......
yes there is no V-BAND.......it needs a fitting welding in place.
Maybe i could just get another exhaust side with the right trim and have it swapped over ??


----------



## JackieMoon (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Will this turbo be ok ?? VRT (Dave926)*

yup as stated before the ar is too large, look for a .81
and the divided housing is useless


----------



## str8upG (Sep 15, 2008)

If i go for another turbo, giving my setup i want to use......
what is going to be the optimum A/R ratio's ??
Do i stick with .60 compressor ??
and then go for just a smaller turbine A/R....


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (str8upG)*

.60 compressor will be fine especially if you r still using stock intake manifold (clearance wise) .70 compressor if you have a short runner...w/.81 for the exhaust housing would be a nice combination n a killer top end
im using Precision PT-61 w/ .69 ex housing and im planning on taking it up to about 25psi more with c16


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (str8upG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *str8upG* »_ 
yes there is no V-BAND.......it needs a fitting welding in place.


One mystery of the universe is solved


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (str8upG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *str8upG* »_If i go for another turbo, giving my setup i want to use......
what is going to be the optimum A/R ratio's ??
Do i stick with .60 compressor ??
and then go for just a smaller turbine A/R....

on 15+psi I'd suggest a low .7X compressor, and a .81 turbine. 1.15 would be huge. You would need the top end RPMs to take advantage of a turbine that large on the long haul. There would be a very limited power band.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (str8upG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *str8upG* »_If i go for another turbo, giving my setup i want to use......
what is going to be the optimum A/R ratio's ??
Do i stick with .60 compressor ??
and then go for just a smaller turbine A/R....

Everyone here is giving you good advice but I have to ask what are you using the car for? Hotside A/R is largely dictated by powerband preference. No A/R will be optimum for everyone. 
Is this strictly a street machine or do you drag, autocross, road race, track day?


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_
on 15+psi I'd suggest a low .7X compressor, and a .81 turbine. 1.15 would be huge. You would need the top end RPMs to take advantage of a turbine that large on the long haul. There would be a very limited power band. 

I he's not racing, you think .69 is too small for a street machine? I think it would be a nice compromise at 15psi.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_
I he's not racing, you think .69 is too small for a street machine? I think it would be a nice compromise at 15psi. 

No, a .70 wont be the smallest, hell I'll be using a .62/.63 60-1 Turbonetics turbocharger. I'm only running 8psi though. Realistically it all will depend on the conditions before full boost... here's a graph.









(I like graphs...)
15.1psi on a 2.8 VR6 blown by a GT3582R








Even a T61 would be great and allow tons of room for improvement!








A lot of folks often forget about surge before full boost. Obviously too large of a compressor is used in that case. I believe when matching the turbine to the compressor you want to keep the turbine within 10% of the compressor's A/R ratio.


----------



## str8upG (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: (slc92)*

will be used as everyday street use.......
i've been looking at a few XS POWER turbo's
* T61
* Super T70
* T04 "o" T3/T4
* GT35
all have around .60/.70 compressor and around .70/.80 Turbines

_Modified by str8upG at 12:05 PM 11-11-2008_


_Modified by str8upG at 12:05 PM 11-11-2008_


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (str8upG)*

Careful -- XSpower turbo's are just cheap rip offs of real turbos. They usually don't last very long.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: Will this turbo be ok ?? VRT (95VRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *95VRT* »_I am running that same turbo on my vr and yes it will work and yes it is a v band set up.

You sure you have a 1.15 A/R T4 housing? That is way too big for a 12v. Hell I went with a .82 A/R T4 on my R32.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Will this turbo be ok ?? VRT (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_
You sure you have a 1.15 A/R T4 housing? That is way too big for a 12v. Hell I went with a .82 A/R T4 on my R32.

not true. i used to run a t4 .96 ar with no issues at all. spool up time was not bad at all. and on my turbo. a gt4094r i will be running a 1.19 ar exhaust side. it all depends on how you want the car to react. if you want tons of torque get a smaller a/r, but if your doing it mostly for top end or highway runs a big a/r is not such a bad thing


----------



## str8upG (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: (PhReE)*

They are probably one of the better brands off ebay......
not too bothered about how long they last, as probably won't be keeping the car long term. Other cars come along and become new projects, old ones get sold on......


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (str8upG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *str8upG* »_They are probably one of the better brands off ebay......
not too bothered about how long they last, as probably won't be keeping the car long term. Other cars come along and become new projects, old ones get sold on......

Not really.


----------

